# 1st Winter like blast...



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

comin this weekend :beer: Can't wait,birds should really be on the move starting tomorrow with sunday being the best and maybe into monday as well.

Bout time,tired of this warm weather.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

This was the view in between GF and Fargo this morning at around 10:00. Once I got a few miles west of Fargo it was back to being dry. Wind was insane the whole way.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

my dad called me on his way to the cites from fargo said they had 3" of snow on the ground in fergus


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

the roads were ugly this morning, but i agree, the birds will definitely get a move on and start rolling down in better numbers from here on out. it'd be nice though if the corn could be harvested! the ground is so saturated its insane


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

A group of us hunted in the Fergus Snow storm this morning. Wind was blowing at 50+ and the snow flakes were comming down in force.

It was nice to have a front that will get the birds moving, however we all decided on one word that summed up the morning.

DUMB!


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

hunted in the wind an snow this morning, tons of birds wanting down but too darn windy to work anything into good range


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I hunted Saturday and Sunday.
Didn't start till about 11:00 AM Saturday and was done by 2:00. Sunday finished in about 35 minutes. Lots of birds and really cooperative ones at that. Good time for sure.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Sunday here in central MN was a bust,never pulled the trigger  Birds that were here saturday either left or were hunkerd down somewhere.

Today we had a huge influx of geese show up,hopefully more birds showup soon.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hunted North Dakots on sunday it was so dumb. Never set up full bodys when wind is 50+ without putting a support in the ground my deeks ran away from me it was a mess. We ended up with 2 drake mallards.


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

Hunted Sunday and shot a decent number of divers. On my way into town this morning a few of the smaller ponds were frozen over. Hard to believe.


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

Hunted saturday around XXXX, ND. Limited out with Mallrds, Gaddys, and widgeon by 10 AM. I heard talk of some weather, but it became reality on sunday morning when I opened the door to snow and wind gusts up to 65 mph. 2 of us went out since it was our last day. The birds were moving. I managed to knock down a blue bill, it landed "feet up" dead but got swept away by the winds in the water. The dog could not catch up to it drifting across the water, so the dog was called back for its own safety. After that we went in, no sense in shooting birds that cannot be recovered safely.


----------

